# Devis Lake



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

How ahs the fishing been on Devils Lake? I am going out a week from today. We normally fish Minnewaukan, Pelican, Six-mile, and Grahams. We try to hit the eyes and pike using Jigs and trolling with crankbaits.

Not looking for any specific spots as I have been going to DL for 5 years, just what presentations have been working and what depths the fish have been in.

Thanks Jason


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

been finding fish all over....although not real big 12-21 inchers with a lot of 14-15's....

been using bottom bouncers deep, bobbering deep, & still throwing cranks in 4-5 ft....


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

How deep is deep and has there been any pike action?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

18-24" deep...pike are all over...


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Have the pike been hitting cranks or when bobber/jigging? Any size to them? Thanks Jason


----------

